# Their Back!



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Regulars are back across the road for Trout Fishing opener at the State Park in the morning. They had Campfire going but don't think they will catch the grass on fire this year. :happy2:

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Snow is good at preventing grass fires.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well I was checking Live Cam at the Park. Not many there considering. I'm going to the river soon as snow clears, can fish it year round.

http://mostateparks.com/content/trout-cam

big rockpile


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Looked crowded at the park to me. One of these winters, I'm going to have to pack up my fly rod and gear and fish the south. I might as well take my spin casting gear, too. And my bait casting. Might as well bring my fishing bow along for the ride, too. My cane pole may get lonely, so I guess I'll bring it, too. I'd better come in to a lot of money. Might as well bring the wife along.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Snowfan said:


> Looked crowded at the park to me. One of these winters, I'm going to have to pack up my fly rod and gear and fish the south. I might as well take my spin casting gear, too. And my bait casting. Might as well bring my fishing bow along for the ride, too. My cane pole may get lonely, so I guess I'll bring it, too. I'd better come in to a lot of money. Might as well bring the wife along.


Don't forget your Heavy Gear too




This is the way the Park normally is





big rockpile


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Big Rockpile, do you have any surf fishing gear I could borrow? WOW! That's a couple of big fish. They actually call being lined up like that, "fishing"? Good grief.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Seen that bunch a couple times when snagging on the Manistee was legal. Seems some week ends get like that during the steel head run also.

No thank you, I will stay home and twiddle my thumbs instead.

 Al


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Snowfan said:


> Looked crowded at the park to me. One of these winters, I'm going to have to pack up my fly rod and gear and fish the south. I might as well take my spin casting gear, too. And my bait casting. Might as well bring my fishing bow along for the ride, too. My cane pole may get lonely, so I guess I'll bring it, too. I'd better come in to a lot of money. Might as well bring the wife along.


Easy to tell you're from Minnesota! We would rather pack an extra fishing rod rather than a can of Spam. Or in my case, an extra pair of underwear!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Snowfan said:


> Big Rockpile, do you have any surf fishing gear I could borrow? WOW! That's a couple of big fish. They actually call being lined up like that, "fishing"? Good grief.


 I have Surf Rods I use for Catfish These Spoonbill use Heavy Snagging Rods. In old days they would use Pool Cues for Rods. :happy2:

Yea most time they line up like that at the Park. Reason I go to the river.

big rockpile


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes, those trout parks are really lined up like the picture. I sat on a bench one day while son in law fished and saw more hooks in the seats of britches then I saw with a fish on it. And it was cold too. Had a thermous of coffee with me and heavy clothes and still was so cold. No fun fishing like that. Did love the pics of the spoon bill. Some good eating there.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

bowdonkey said:


> Easy to tell you're from Minnesota! We would rather pack an extra fishing rod rather than a can of Spam. Or in my case, an extra pair of underwear!



WHAT'S WRONG WITH SPAM?? It's a food pyramid in a can. Kinda.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Chopped spam some hominy and eggs cooked together over a open fire YUMM.

 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Don't forget the BEER!


----------

